# New Watch Band For My Seiko 6105



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

The last time I posted my 6105 here a lot of you did not like my Olongapo watch band I guess it's a US Navy thing about liking it.But I like changing my watch band's one's in a while.The Olongapo band will go back on some time.Here the Olongapo band.










Here is the new one I put on it.




























I found a tropic 19 mm rubber watch band has a cheap buckle on it switch the buckle with a seiko buckle.I was lucky the spring bar's fell apart when I removed them I had some 19mm one's they are a little loose I will have to look for some fat spring bar's.I got a little tired of having a hard time seeing the hands they are dark with age a lot of forum member's said don't relume but I just sent it Jack at IWW for a relume and new gaskets and a pressure test.Should have it back in three weeks it don't need a service I just had that done this year.What do you think of the strap.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

To be honest I think it works quite well!

I like the fact you are getting new gaskets, and pressure test, you planning on taking it back to its roots and going diving with it? I keep meaning to get all mine done so that they can come in the sea with me! :nerd: (meant to be facemask)

NOTE TO MODS: Seeing as we are all big fans of diving watches how about a diver emoticon?


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

RS24 said:


> To be honest I think it works quite well!
> 
> I like the fact you are getting new gaskets, and pressure test, you planning on taking it back to its roots and going diving with it? I keep meaning to get all mine done so that they can come in the sea with me! :nerd: (meant to be facemask)
> 
> NOTE TO MODS: Seeing as we are all big fans of diving watches how about a diver emoticon?


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

vic.wootton said:


> RS24 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I think it works quite well!
> ...


Sorry guys messed up the thread,not used the forum for a while, I've just put my 6105 on a very similar strap, it was on a green nato, but I'm not too sure of the strength of it especially because the holes in the strap won't take Seiko fat spring bars, I'm thinking of trying it on a retro rubber strap from the other side.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess I will see how fat spring bar's work emailed Jack and he will put on a pair for no charge when he get's it for the relume.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

I have read on another forum a comment from a Vietnam vet. that the only bands that he saw a 6105 on was these metal types that is shown in your photo, I know that these are not to the Brit taste but they sure are interesting, could you point me to somewhere where I could get some more info. on them.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That Olongapo rocks unk:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think they are flipping horrible


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd have to side with you Jason!

So what are the chances of a divemask avatar?


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Why do I see no image??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the image won't work because it's in a format the board won't recognise. dynamic?

after the http bit the url is media.photobucket.com/image/dive%20mask%20cartoon%20man/AdderXYU/Scuba.png

the board doesn't recognise anything with a % in it whether that is the only problem i'm not sure


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually I like the look of those spoon made bands....a Jurado in the Philippines makes them for sale....besides being hisorically correct worn by Vets during that war period, they add a different look to the iconic diver watch..IMO


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

vic.wootton said:


> I have read on another forum a comment from a Vietnam vet. that the only bands that he saw a 6105 on was these metal types that is shown in your photo, I know that these are not to the Brit taste but they sure are interesting, could you point me to somewhere where I could get some more info. on them.


Billy from MWR Forum has a web site here is a link on info Olongapo bracelets.

http://billyschorr.webs.com/olongapobracelets.htm


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks river rat, Jason sent me that link before you did, some awesome watches on there.

On the site, some of the vets were showing their watches to the camera, on one photo of a submariner a springbar was bent at a angle of about 20 degrees and looked as it was about to let go, these bands must put a lot of pressure on the springbars.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I just got it back from Jack at IWW.He did a nice job and fast less than two weeks.I am glad I had him replace all the gasket's they did not look that good.Now the watch can go into the water.




























What do you think I think it look's better and now I can see the hands.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

It looks great, he's done a fantastic job but I still wouldn't wear my 6105 while diving, I'd get a modern Seiko for that, a good excuse to buy another watch.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

The main reason I had the gasket's replaced and pressure test some how durring the year's moisture got in there some how for the hand's to get dark and a little damage to the dial.I still kind of only trust screw down crown's in the water.The locking crown I don't know if I would trust it.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

I think you did the right thing having the seals replaced, I might have mine done if I can find some body local to do it. The way that these watches are increasing in value is amazing and I think it's worth spending some money to preserve them for the future.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey nice one, the 6105 is one of my favorite Seiko's :thumbsup:


----------

